# Inclinometers



## DFA

I'm looking to buy an inclinometer to use while shooting field archery. I don't have a Iphone so the new software versions won't work for me. 
Any suggestions ? What brands are the Pros using ?
Thanks,
DFA


----------



## alphabet

Last year I got a Bushnell scout 1000 with ARC. I checked the inclinometer against my friends that he was using for years and they matched up well +/- 1 degree. I don't use the yardage it gives me. I trust my cut chart from archers advantage more because it gives you half yard or .2 yard cuts. Also the regular yardage is always a yard off so I never put much faith into anything but the angle of the rangefinder. 

It works well for field and I do use the rangefinder for hunting so you get a couple of things for your money.


----------



## mw31

I dont own one but Brunton and Suunto are the top two brands I have always heard mentioned.


----------



## DHawk2

I used a Suunto years ago doing some cave surveying and I personaly would buy one of them if I get one. The course I regularly shoot only has 1 uphill shot and it is only about a 1yd cut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD

If I'm not wrong "Archers mark" has an inclinometer function. Not sure how it works, or if it even works with the I-touch or just on the I-phone maybe Prag will step in here, and shed some light.

I'm getting an I-touch to run Archers mark so I guess if the inclinometer works with I-touch I will get to check it out soon enough.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> If I'm not wrong "Archers mark" has an inclinometer function. Not sure how it works, or if it even works with the I-touch or just on the I-phone maybe Prag will step in here, and shed some light.
> 
> I'm getting an I-touch to run Archers mark so I guess if the inclinometer works with I-touch I will get to check it out soon enough.


Yes, the iPod Touch has a clinometer and it works just fine. And I'd bet the OP would spend less $ on a Touch and there's a lot more than can be done with it. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yes, the iPod Touch has a clinometer and it works just fine. And I'd bet the OP would spend less $ on a Touch and there's a lot more than can be done with it. :wink:


I don't know about spending less on an I-touch, but it definitely has more benefits than a suunto.


----------



## golfingguy27

Ok, I've read a few posts about this, but being new to field (haven't even tried it yet) and never owning an ipod, I am oblivious. How do you use them to judge shots? Do you somehow sight down the edge of the ipod or? Then I gather archers mark is an app. to go in the ipod that gives you cuts for the incline? This may be the inspiration i need to finally buy an ipod.. I in general am just perfectly happy turning on the radio and listening to whatever song happens to be on.


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> Ok, I've read a few posts about this, but being new to field (haven't even tried it yet) and never owning an ipod, I am oblivious. How do you use them to judge shots? Do you somehow sight down the edge of the ipod or? Then I gather archers mark is an app. to go in the ipod that gives you cuts for the incline? This may be the inspiration i need to finally buy an ipod.. I in general am just perfectly happy turning on the radio and listening to whatever song happens to be on.


Field Archery is all known distance. No need to judge. Archers Mark is a program designed to output sight settings for your sight for each distance. The iPod Toich and the iPhone have clinometers in them that will allow you to measure the angle to the target and then use AM to tabulate the cut for a desired distance. 

BTW-- Welcome aboard. We are always looking for more Field shooters. I'm sure you will thoroughly enjoy yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

When I said judge your shots, I meant how much to compensate for an incline. Thanks for the input and the welcome though.


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> When I said judge your shots, I meant how much to compensate for an incline. Thanks for the input and the welcome though.


My bad. Then yes, you look down the side of the iPod/iPhone once it is calibrated and it will measure the angle to target.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Cool.. I will have to go look at ipod touches then.. I figure for my first year of field archery, I will need every advantage I can get! Will any ipod touch work? I know nothing about them.


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Cool.. I will have to go look at ipod touches then.. I figure for my first year of field archery, I will need every advantage I can get! Will any ipod touch work? I know nothing about them.


Any of the new I-touch's will work, but once you start comparing prices it's not hard to convince yourself to buy the higher MB's one. Wally world sells the 8mb, and the 32mb the price difference really isn't bad between the 2. Then if you look places like Amazon you can even get the 64mb for about 50.00 more than the 32.

I know a place that sells them for anywhere between 3.00 and 100.00 but you have to be very strategic, and damn lucky if you want to get one from there.


----------



## golfingguy27

yeah, I am a sucker for upgrading on things like memory in computers etc, BUT as I mentioned, I highly doubt I will put more than 8 mb of music on one. Wally World here I come. As soon as all this friggin white stuff on the ground disappers, you and I need to make plans to go shoot a field round so you can show me the ropes!


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> yeah, I am a sucker for upgrading on things like memory in computers etc, BUT as I mentioned, I highly doubt I will put more than 8 mb of music on one. Wally World here I come. As soon as all this friggin white stuff on the ground disappers, you and I need to make plans to go shoot a field round so you can show me the ropes!


Just let me know. I have 24/7 access to the field range at MAC so we can shoot there even if there is no shoot scheduled.
For the most part most clubs start shooting in April. Then we have that extravaganza down at DCWC the first week end in May :thumbs_up


----------



## golfingguy27

cool.. well, as soon as all this snow is gone, let's make plans. If you are ever headed there, give me a call or text. I want to go to the extravaganza, especially if I can get some shooting in first so I don't make a fool of myself!


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> cool.. well, as soon as all this snow is gone, let's make plans. If you are ever headed there, give me a call or text. I want to go to the extravaganza, especially if I can get some shooting in first so I don't make a fool of myself!


Don't worry about making a fool of yourself there. It's a bunch of Carowhiners they make big enough fools of themselves off the course that nobody will ever recognize a fool out on the course:tongue:

But seriously don't even worry about it, I made a total fool out of myself down there least year. I shot the worst score I have ever shot since my first field shoot, but I still had a lot of fun doing it. Hell I didn't even have sight marks when I got there lol.


----------



## golfingguy27

well, that's one of the first things I need to do. I need to get my bow set up for the Nanos and get sight marks all set up. Do you usually shoot it in at each yardage or do you use one of the software packages to calculate and make sight tapes for you?


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> well, that's one of the first things I need to do. I need to get my bow set up for the Nanos and get sight marks all set up. Do you usually shoot it in at each yardage or do you use one of the software packages to calculate and make sight tapes for you?




That's what I am getting archers mark for. You sight in marks for 2 yardages (say 25 and 55) and it does the rest for you.:thumbs_up


----------



## USNarcher

Does the Ap's for the iTouch have all the 2010 equipment and arrows in them? How does it compair to AApalm? Thanks

By the way if anyone is contemplating coming to Darrington this year for the Nationals you will definately want something to figure out the hills. :wink: Or you can come by my trailer for a cut sheet for a small fee. :tongue: Comes with a ice cold barley pop too. :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

USNarcher said:


> Does the Ap's for the iTouch have all the 2010 equipment and arrows in them? How does it compair to AApalm? Thanks
> 
> By the way if anyone is contemplating coming to Darrington this year for the Nationals you will definately want something to figure out the hills. :wink: Or you can come by my trailer for a cut sheet for a small fee. :tongue: Comes with a ice cold barley pop too. :darkbeer:


Archer's Mark (AM) is a "mark's generation" program. Arrow selection is not part of AM.

I never used AAPalm so can't offer a lot of comparison. If you've not been there already, be sure to check out this web sight.

http://www.ffxcorp.com/am/


----------



## IGluIt4U

Most of the programs that have all the 'equipment' and setup choices do it either for show or to assist with arrow selection. The marks only require a few key pieces of information to work the trig.. AM is very quick and simple to setup and run for your marks, but.. you need to have arrows already chosen.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> Most of the programs that have all the 'equipment' and setup choices do it either for show or to assist with arrow selection. The marks only require a few key pieces of information to work the trig.. AM is very quick and simple to setup and run for your marks, but.. *you need to have arrows already chosen*.. :lol: :wink:


And that is not usually something you would be doing while out on the range - where Archer's Mark is meant to be used. :shade: 

And once you choose your arrow and get it set up, don't try to compute the weight based on each component - put the arrows on a grain scale and "know" what the exact weight is. Also don't guess at the diameter of your arrows, use a caliper and "know" the diameter. Archer's Mark is like any other computer program - GIGO (garbage in - garbage out)


----------



## USNarcher

Ok I wasn't looking for an arrow selection program. :doh:

I am more refering to updated sights. Is it going to work for my Hogg-Father as well as my new CBE and Shibuya? Does it have the selectability? I assume that it takes the basic info like arrow length and weight, peep height and length, bow DL and poundage and mashes the numbers. Is it accurate for the entire scale 3-105 yards? 

Just the simple stuff. 

Ok I went and real the link. Thanks. Looks like it will work.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

USNarcher said:


> Does the Ap's for the iTouch have all the *2010 equipment and arrows* in them? How does it compair to AApalm? Thanks
> 
> By the way if anyone is contemplating coming to Darrington this year for the Nationals you will definately want something to figure out the hills. :wink: Or you can come by my trailer for a cut sheet for a small fee. :tongue: Comes with a ice cold barley pop too. :darkbeer:





USNarcher said:


> Ok *I wasn't looking for an arrow selection program*. :doh:
> 
> *I am more refering to updated sights*. Is it going to work for my Hogg-Father as well as my new CBE and Shibuya? Does it have the selectability? I assume that it takes the basic info like arrow length and weight, peep height and length, bow DL and poundage and mashes the numbers. Is it accurate for the entire scale 3-105 yards?
> 
> Just the simple stuff.
> 
> Ok I went and real the link. Thanks. Looks like it will work.


Sorry for "my" confusion. With Archer's Mark, you do not specify a particular sight by brand/model. You specify the sight "type" - i.e. 20 click/24 turn OR 20 click/32 turn. The available options current in AM are:
20 click - 24 turn
20 click - 32 turn
10 click - 24 turn
10 click - 32 turn
8 click per number (ie the the Hogg family)

Should something new come on the market it's not that involved to add it as a selection which I'm sure the AM developers will be glad to do. :shade:


----------



## USNarcher

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sorry for "my" confusion. With Archer's Mark, you do not specify a particular sight by brand/model. You specify the sight "type" - i.e. 20 click/24 turn OR 20 click/32 turn. The available options current in AM are:
> 20 click - 24 turn
> 20 click - 32 turn
> 10 click - 24 turn
> 10 click - 32 turn
> 8 click per number (ie the the Hogg family)
> 
> Should something new come on the market it's not that involved to add it as a selection which I'm sure the AM developers will be glad to do. :shade:


According to the link it will also support the Hogg-Father. Myabe I will have to invest in one.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

USNarcher said:


> According to the link it will also support the Hogg-Father. Myabe I will have to invest in one.


Oh yea, it's just money :shade: And I never thought I would have any use for mine other than AM, but there are hundreds of thousands of apps available and I "just had to have" a few of them. :shade: 

Downloaded and installed a free one called AppBox Lite. Had several little "convenience" programs that I thought would be useful.
Currency converter
Date calculator
Days until calculator
Holidays
Clinometer
Loan amortization calculator
Unit converter
etc.

Even though most of the app names pretty much described what that did, there was one call pCalendar that I had no idea what it did until I installed the package and looked at it. 

It's a program to plot your menstrual cycles and feeds you back the following information:
Increased probability of pregnancy, Ovulation, and Days Outside Current Month (whatever that means).

Don't think I have much use for that code, buy hey, it was free.


----------



## FitaX10

Gotta say that i love AM. I am in the process of tinkering getting my setup as good as i can get it so i change marks a bunch. It is easy to use and wonderful to get sight marks to test a setup with. I shoot 2 distances and go to the field range. It makes it so easy for a tinkerer like me. Thanks guys you have a wonderful product. My ITouch stays with my quiver and the IPhone goes with me where ever i go. 
Chris


----------



## pragmatic_lee

FitaX10 said:


> Gotta say that i love AM. I am in the process of tinkering getting my setup as good as i can get it so i change marks a bunch. It is easy to use and wonderful to get sight marks to test a setup with. I shoot 2 distances and go to the field range. It makes it so easy for a tinkerer like me. Thanks guys you have a wonderful product. My ITouch stays with my quiver and the IPhone goes with me where ever i go.
> Chris


Thanks for the feedback - will be sure Scott and crew see this. :thumbs_up


----------



## golfingguy27

Ok, I think this does it.. I'm off work today and I think I am going to break down and go buy an Ipod touch.. lol


----------



## FitaX10

hey Prag,
AM is without a doubt the best money i have ever spent on an archery product. I have told all my friends that shoot about it and I know of a few that went out and got it. I think its awesome. 
Chris


----------



## pragmatic_lee

FitaX10 said:


> hey Prag,
> AM is without a doubt the best money i have ever spent on an archery product. I have told all my friends that shoot about it and I know of a few that went out and got it. I think its awesome.
> Chris


Thanks again Chris - if you haven't already done so, a review on the iTunes Store would be nice. Lots of folks have checked the "stars", but few have left reviews.


----------



## FitaX10

You got it, it would be my pleasure.


----------



## BowDadToo

*Archer's Mark Feedback*

Thank you all for the kind words and excellent comments. AM went live on the iTunes store November 16th and we're about to post our fifth update, hopefully this weekend, version 1.21.

This version doesn't come with any new features but we've bumped up the maximum size of supported arrows to beyond what's "legal". Previously it was just under so 27's weren't supported, nor were really heavy arrows. We've fixed a bug in the display of the arrow speed, after a few edits it sometimes it goes to zero. This doesn't affect the marks or operation of the program, it's just a visual thing. Finally, we removed that little screen bounce that occurs when adding your far mark. 

We're open to suggestions, keep them coming...

--Scott


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BowDadToo said:


> Thank you all for the kind words and excellent comments. AM went live on the iTunes store November 16th and we're about to post our fifth update, hopefully this weekend, version 1.21.
> 
> This version doesn't come with any new features but we've bumped up the maximum size of supported arrows to beyond what's "legal". Previously it was just under so 27's weren't supported, nor were really heavy arrows. We've fixed a bug in the display of the arrow speed, after a few edits it sometimes it goes to zero. This doesn't affect the marks or operation of the program, it's just a visual thing. *Finally, we removed that little screen bounce that occurs when adding your far mark*.
> 
> We're open to suggestions, keep them coming...
> 
> --Scott


Man, I tried very hard not to say anything about that since I've been your "thorn in the side" from day one, but that little bounce annoyed the heck out of me. Tell Tom, I owe him a :darkbeer: :smile:


----------



## FitaX10

Whats this? Arrow speed? I love this program and never knew it had that! Where is it?
Chris


----------



## pragmatic_lee

FitaX10 said:


> Whats this? Arrow speed? I love this program and never knew it had that! Where is it?
> Chris


Go to the Setup screen and all the info for the selected bow will be displayed at the top of the screen. If your arrow speed shows 0, it just means that it got wiped out during an edit, but like Scott said, it doesn't have any bearing on your marks - just what is displayed got zeroed.


----------



## TNMAN

Hey, I'm old school and don't use one. 

Really just trying to get that "favorite color vane" thread off the top where all of AT can see it. Those darn guys are doing a lot of damage to us "eliteist" field shooters.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

TNMAN said:


> Hey, I'm old school and don't use one.
> 
> Really just trying to get that "favorite color vane" thread off the top where all of AT can see it. Those darn guys are doing a lot of damage to us "eliteist" field shooters.


. . 

BTW: I shoot all white vanes. :shade:


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Ok, I think this does it.. I'm off work today and I think I am going to break down and go buy an Ipod touch.. lol


LOL must be nice I have to wait another month to get mine. But I think I'm going with the 64mb so I can fill it up with tunes to annoy everyone with.


----------



## tabarch

BOWGOD said:


> LOL must be nice I have to wait another month to get mine. But I think I'm going with the 64mb so I can fill it up with tunes to annoy everyone with.


 Go ahead and load up on the Blue Grass tunes


----------



## BOWGOD

tabarch said:


> Go ahead and load up on the Blue Grass tunes


Don't put it past me I actually own some bluegrass CD's
I am a big David Grisman fan.
But my thrash metal seems to annoy more people than my bluegrass does. Hearing a banjo play makes people smile, but hearing Slayer scream "RAINING BLOOD" kinda freaks people out:shade:


----------



## tabarch

BOWGOD said:


> Don't put it past me I actually own some bluegrass CD's
> I am a big David Grisman fan.
> But my thrash metal seems to annoy more people than my bluegrass does. Hearing a banjo play makes people smile, but hearing Slayer scream "RAINING BLOOD" kinda freaks people out:shade:


go ahead and load up on the bluegrass tunes and everything will be right with archery:violin::mracoustic::singing::darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD

tabarch said:


> go ahead and load up on the bluegrass tunes and everything will be right with archery:violin::mracoustic::singing::darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD

BOWGOD said:


>


OR


----------



## BOWGOD

Either way if you were to go through my CD collection you would swear I had multiple personality disorder


----------



## capemaybowman

BOWGOD said:


> Either way if you were to go through my CD collection you would swear I had multiple personality disorder


WE all know you are just a MIND FREEK.


----------



## golfingguy27

Ok.. made some significant progress towards my first field archery experience today. Built a half dozen of my nanos, test shot them (flew very well out of my S4 by the way), and bought my Ipod touch. I'm downloading the latest version of the ipod software as we speak.. then I will go find the inclinometer app, and AM. Dave.. when we going shootin'?


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> Ok.. made some significant progress towards my first field archery experience today. Built a half dozen of my nanos, test shot them (flew very well out of my S4 by the way), and bought my Ipod touch. I'm downloading the latest version of the ipod software as we speak.. then I will go find the inclinometer app, and AM. Dave.. when we going shootin'?


Soon as the temps reach suitable shooting temps.
I'm ready to get outside, and shoot. well kinda ready. I still haven't ordered my arrows, but I still have 11 from last year so I'm good to go.


----------



## BOWGOD

capemaybowman said:


> WE all know you are just a MIND FREEK.


Yeah we got mind freak too.
Check the drummer, that's my buddy Shannon, he grew up about 15 minutes from me:shade:


----------



## golfingguy27

Ok, so I got the ipod today, got all of the latest software for it etc, then downloaded Archers Mark. I started messing around with the inclinometer and noticed when I tried to sight down the edge of the ipod, I wasn't getting super consistent readings, so I decided to play a little and came up with this. A sight for the ipod. line the red and green dots up with the target, and you are on it! Those of you already using AM, what do you think? Good idea? Any potential problems? I can't setup my bow in AM yet because I'm single, live alone, and don't have a drawboard, so i can't get the measurements I need to put into AM, but I will get somebody to help me tomorrow hopefully and I can start playing with it. I love creating things like this..


----------



## golfingguy27

by the way, if you can't tell what the pieces are, it's made from the plastic packaging that the ipod comes in (very good fit, and pretty secure), a piece of a broken arrow shaft, and of course the red and green fiber optic strands..


----------



## BOWGOD

golfingguy27 said:


> by the way, if you can't tell what the pieces are, it's made from the plastic packaging that the ipod comes in (very good fit, and pretty secure), a piece of a broken arrow shaft, and of course the red and green fiber optic strands..



You have a great imagination. I think I am really gonna like shooting with you. now if you can just Mcguyver me up a contraption to keep my arrows in the dot we'll be good to go:shade:


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> You have a great imagination. I think I am really gonna like shooting with you. now if you can just Mcguyver me up a contraption to keep my arrows in the dot we'll be good to go:shade:


lol.. somehow I think I need that contraption more than you do, but I guess we will see soon hopefully! I wanna get out and start shooting! I want to get some practice in, and go with you and Hornet to NC.


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> Ok, so I got the ipod today, got all of the latest software for it etc, then downloaded Archers Mark. I started messing around with the inclinometer and noticed when I tried to sight down the edge of the ipod, I wasn't getting super consistent readings, so I decided to play a little and came up with this. A sight for the ipod. line the red and green dots up with the target, and you are on it! Those of you already using AM, what do you think? Good idea? Any potential problems? I can't setup my bow in AM yet because I'm single, live alone, and don't have a drawboard, so i can't get the measurements I need to put into AM, but I will get somebody to help me tomorrow hopefully and I can start playing with it. I love creating things like this..


 That's freakin awesome! Great idea...

I'm tryin to figure out how to mount a laser on mine atm.. :heh:


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> That's freakin awesome! Great idea...
> 
> I'm tryin to figure out how to mount a laser on mine atm.. :heh:


Thanks..

Mount a laser on it huh? Shouldn't be hard for you, just GLUE it on or use something STICKY.. lol

And speaking of lasers, why is it that I can no longer say that word without picturing Doctor Evil making his finger quotation marks around it?


----------



## Macaholic

golfingguy27 said:


> And speaking of lasers, why is it that I can no longer say that word without picturing Doctor Evil making his finger quotation marks around it?


LOL
you guys are getting creative here....I was messing with mine and found the edge fits snug between the lenses of my binos where they hinge together. seems pretty easy to glass the target and press the AM button to get the angle.....

sure is a neat feature for getting close on a cut first time.....:darkbeer:


----------



## golfingguy27

Macaholic said:


> LOL
> you guys are getting creative here....I was messing with mine and found the edge fits snug between the lenses of my binos where they hinge together. seems pretty easy to glass the target and press the AM button to get the angle.....
> 
> Funny you mention that.. I was considering something very similar this morning when I started thinking about how I am going to carry the ipod and not break the fiber optics. If I could attach it to my binos it would just hang there with them.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Macaholic said:


> LOL
> you guys are getting creative here....I was messing with mine and found the edge fits snug between the lenses of my binos where they hinge together. seems pretty easy to glass the target and press the AM button to get the angle.....
> 
> sure is a neat feature for getting close on a cut first time.....:darkbeer:


Hmm. that does sound a bit easier.. :set1_thinking: :lol:


----------



## golfingguy27

ok.. had another few brainstorms today.. think it is just about done. I changed the green "pin" in the sight to .019" fiber and laid it flat along the side of the shaft. The red pin is .029", but with the red being further away from my eye, they look the same size. More importantly, I used more of the original packaging material and enclosed the whole thing. Only thing that is exposed now is the screen which I will get one of the stick on screen protectors for. This has been a fun project.. let's just hope it works as well as I think it will! Only things left to do is straighten up a few of the edges on the cutouts and figure out how I want to attach the back half to the front. 4 screws would do it, but that is a bit of a pain if I want to take the ipod out to use for other things..


----------



## BowDadToo

*Simply amazing*

I'm stunned. 

I thought Prag glueing a shaft last summer to his iPod was something. Now you guys are adding fibers, cases, and working up a complete solution.

You know for $35 and a trip to Staples you could get something like an Apollo MP1350 Slim Line Executive laser pointer, remove the shirt clip, install the pair of AAA batteries and in theory you'd have a dot out to 500 yards. AM is only good for 110Y so this might actually work. This pointer might be a little long though.

Amazing!


----------



## Bowtechie

For all the guys that have a phone running Windows Mobile and an HTC(or any) phone with data sensor. I have found a couple programs that will allow you to figure the angle and then do a simple calculation to show you the cut. Here's a link to one http://www.smartphone.net/en/usd/5246271,product-details,Inclinometer77.html
It's called Inclinometer77 and it will tell you what phones it will work on when you click the compatible devices tab. Then when you are on that same site do a search for TP calc. It is a freeware basic scientific calculator.

Not nearly as nice as AM but it won't run on WM and I don't need 2 devices.


----------



## USNarcher

BowDadToo said:


> Thank you all for the kind words and excellent comments. AM went live on the iTunes store November 16th and we're about to post our fifth update, hopefully this weekend, version 1.21.
> 
> This version doesn't come with any new features but we've bumped up the maximum size of supported arrows to beyond what's "legal". Previously it was just under so 27's weren't supported, nor were really heavy arrows. We've fixed a bug in the display of the arrow speed, after a few edits it sometimes it goes to zero. This doesn't affect the marks or operation of the program, it's just a visual thing. Finally, we removed that little screen bounce that occurs when adding your far mark.
> 
> We're open to suggestions, keep them coming...
> 
> --Scott


Scott I spoke with Adam at CBE. The new sights are 16 turn 30 click. Are you updating your program anytime soon with this?


----------



## DHawk2

I'd like to have an inclometer but I don't have a compatible phone for the AM app and I don't want to pay $160 for a Suunto that will rarely get used. Got looking and Silva makes a compass with a built in inclometer called the Ranger 515CL that sales in the $50 range. I believe for my occasional use this would be a good choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bob_Looney

USNarcher said:


> Scott I spoke with Adam at CBE. The new sights are 16 turn 30 click. Are you updating your program anytime soon with this?


16/30 is that a joke?


----------



## BowDadToo

*Cbe 16/30*

A 16 thread/inch rod is possible, but not very likely.

I sent CBE an email something like two weeks ago with no response. I'll talk with the CBE staff today if possible and learn what they're really using. 

Essentially I need the threads/inch of the rod on which the sight sits, and the number of stops in a turn so I know what minor values to offer.

--Scott


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Bob_Looney said:


> 16/30 is that a joke?


Hmmm,
I know the CBEs are geared high, so the 16 turn sounds correct, but "30 clicks per turn"????


----------



## USNarcher

Bob_Looney said:


> 16/30 is that a joke?





BowDadToo said:


> A 16 thread/inch rod is possible, but not very likely.
> 
> I sent CBE an email something like two weeks ago with no response. I'll talk with the CBE staff today if possible and learn what they're really using.
> 
> Essentially I need the threads/inch of the rod on which the sight sits, and the number of stops in a turn so I know what minor values to offer.
> 
> --Scott





pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm,
> I know the CBEs are geared high, so the 16 turn sounds correct, but "30 clicks per turn"????


WT... I am just repeating what I was told. 16 turn 30 click. All you experts and Pro's can take it as you will. Maybe Adam was mistaken but that is what he said......so back off old man. :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::wink:


----------



## BowDadToo

*Cbe 16/30*

So I just talked with Adam, then Eric. One revolution is 0.0625" or 16 threads/inch. Each revolution is divided into 30 parts (0-29) so it would be a 16 turn, 30 click.

Anyone got a fork, and where's the humble pie.

I'll see what I can do about getting this one into 1.21. We're real close, if a bug hadn't been found last night it would have been posted to Apple today. Perhaps we can still slip it in.

--Scott


----------



## golfingguy27

did I pick a really dumb time to buy AM? I just bought it last week, and now an update is coming out. Will I have to pay another $20 to get it?


----------



## USNarcher

golfingguy27 said:


> did I pick a really dumb time to buy AM? I just bought it last week, and now an update is coming out. Will I have to pay another $20 to get it?


You shouldn't have to buy updates. It seems to me that they are continually updating it. Thus why they are asking for inputs.


----------



## USNarcher

BowDadToo said:


> So I just talked with Adam, then Eric. One revolution is 0.0625" or 16 threads/inch. Each revolution is divided into 30 parts (0-29) so it would be a 16 turn, 30 click.
> 
> Anyone got a fork, and where's the humble pie.
> 
> I'll see what I can do about getting this one into 1.21. We're real close, if a bug hadn't been found last night it would have been posted to Apple today. Perhaps we can still slip it in.
> 
> --Scott


HA. Take that Looney. :wink:

Thanks Scott


----------



## IGluIt4U

Updates are free.. itunes will automatically download them for you and next time you synch.. viola..


----------



## BowDadToo

*Updates*

Actually, this is the fifth free update since we launched AM November 16th. Updates, bug fixes and small feature adds will remain free. At some point in the future when we add a significant new feature, or collection of features, which required substantial new work on our part, there may be a reasonable in-app purchase if you want to add that feature to your copy of AM. 

Suppose Toyota offered a turbo charger for your Prius, you wouldn't expect that to be a free upgrade, would you? While fixing your drive-by-wire gas pedal problem should be free.

--Scott


----------



## golfingguy27

BowDadToo said:


> Actually, this is the fifth free update since we launched AM November 16th. Updates, bug fixes and small feature adds will remain free. At some point in the future when we add a significant new feature, or collection of features, which required substantial new work on our part, there may be a reasonable in-app purchase if you want to add that feature to your copy of AM.
> 
> Suppose Toyota offered a turbo charger for your Prius, you wouldn't expect that to be a free upgrade, would you? While fixing your drive-by-wire gas pedal problem should be free.
> 
> --Scott


That all sounds totally fair! So I am new to ipods and new to AM.. how will I go about getting the update when it comes out? Will I just re-download the app and not be charged for it or??


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> That all sounds totally fair! So I am new to ipods and new to AM.. how will I go about getting the update when it comes out? Will I just re-download the app and not be charged for it or??


If you go to the App Store feature on the iPod, it has an update button. That will check all your apps and see if there is an update available for it. If you are hooked to a wi-fi connection you can download the update and keep on going. Or next time you hook your iPod up to the computer, it will tell you if there are updates available.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BowDadToo said:


> So I just talked with Adam, then Eric. One revolution is 0.0625" or 16 threads/inch. Each revolution is divided into 30 parts (0-29) so it would be a 16 turn, 30 click.
> 
> Anyone got a fork, and where's the humble pie.
> 
> I'll see what I can do about getting this one into 1.21. We're real close, *if a bug hadn't been found last night *it would have been posted to Apple today. Perhaps we can still slip it in.
> 
> --Scott


WHAT? What kind of bug got past me??? :wink:

Going to have time to do that "other file thing" we discussed before this release (please, please, please)? :tongue:


----------



## Bob_Looney

USNarcher said:


> HA. Take that Looney. :wink:
> 
> Thanks Scott


why attempt to re invent the wheel??

Look at your sight bar scale and tell me, What's half way between 41 and 42?


----------



## USNarcher

Bob_Looney said:


> why attempt to re invent the wheel??
> 
> Look at your sight bar scale and tell me, What's half way between 41 and 42?


Uhm......36?

You know me. I have no idea how all this stuff works. All I care about is that the program tells me what to set it at and that it gets me close to the dot. Otherwise me no care about turns and clicks. :wink:


----------



## BowDadToo

*CBE Support*



USNarcher said:


> Scott I spoke with Adam at CBE. The new sights are 16 turn 30 click. Are you updating your program anytime soon with this?


I just finished the code to support CBE, added Shibuya, and further improved the Hogg Mob routine. In isolation testing of the routines themselves everything went fine. Now we need to test it within the iPhone App, hopefully later today when the UI changes are completed.

--Scott


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Don't worry about making a fool of yourself there. It's a bunch of Carowhiners they make big enough fools of themselves off the course that nobody will ever recognize a fool out on the course:tongue:
> 
> But seriously don't even worry about it, I made a total fool out of myself down there least year. I shot the worst score I have ever shot since my first field shoot, but I still had a lot of fun doing it. Hell I didn't even have sight marks when I got there lol.


You better be careful there Slappy...We resemble that remark...

No need to worry about making a fool of yourself with our group. We do plenty enough of it to distract others...


----------



## USNarcher

BowDadToo said:


> I just finished the code to support CBE, added Shibuya, and further improved the Hogg Mob routine. In isolation testing of the routines themselves everything went fine. Now we need to test it within the iPhone App, hopefully later today when the UI changes are completed.
> 
> --Scott


Scott I just downloaded AM last night and there is no CBE or equivelent. How long before it will be available?


----------



## psargeant

BowDadToo said:


> I'm stunned.
> 
> I thought Prag glueing a shaft last summer to his iPod was something. Now you guys are adding fibers, cases, and working up a complete solution.
> 
> You know for $35 and a trip to Staples you could get something like an Apollo MP1350 Slim Line Executive laser pointer, remove the shirt clip, install the pair of AAA batteries and in theory you'd have a dot out to 500 yards. AM is only good for 110Y so this might actually work. This pointer might be a little long though.
> 
> Amazing!


Scott;

Another thing that would be nice would be a way to use speed, measurements and 1 shot in mark and get new marks. 

For example, I'm tweaking my nocking point and move it up a bit. That's not going to effect my speed right? So I shoot 20 in with the new nock point and violla I'm good.

Or I'm in a time crunch. Shoot through a Crono, get a 20 mark...put those and the measurements in and violla... 

Just a suggestion (OT2 and AA already will do this)...


----------



## BowDadToo

*Version 1.21*

I expect that we'll be testing 1.21, the version with CBE support, this weekend. We added generation of a sight tape data file, so that delayed things a bit.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Scott;
> 
> Another thing that would be nice would be a way to use speed, measurements and 1 shot in mark and get new marks.
> 
> For example, I'm tweaking my nocking point and move it up a bit. That's not going to effect my speed right? So I shoot 20 in with the new nock point and violla I'm good.
> 
> Or I'm in a time crunch. Shoot through a Crono, get a 20 mark...put those and the measurements in and violla...
> 
> Just a suggestion (OT2 and AA already will do this)...


Sarge,
You GOT to start doing a little reading - what you're asking for is already on the "wish list". :wink:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge,
> You GOT to start doing a little reading - what you're asking for is already on the "wish list". :wink:


Well then, let me add on...maybe it will move it up the priority scale...

I'll volunteer to test...


----------



## USNarcher

Any chance of it going down to 4 yards? No big deal I can shoot that and right it down any way. I double check all my marks with 4. If I do the short and long do a little tweak then shoot 4 and I can hit the same hole it's all good.


----------



## BowDadToo

*Wishes, hopes and dreams.*

Just a reminder, we do read AT, and I track all your suggestions, thought and ideas and put them here:

http://www.ffxcorp.com/am/wishlist.html

As we have time, we do fix or add the necessary code. Ver. 1.21 will be our fifth release since the program launched last November.

Please consider checking the wishlist from time to time if you have a great idea, just to see if someone else thought of it first.

Thanks again for all your help, support and business.

--Scott


----------



## BowDadToo

*One shot-in mark and Chrono speed*

The code to generate marks using a Chrono and one mark isn't that tough, it's actually the user interface change. Also, I honestly don't think the marks will be as accurate given only one fixed data point.

We've not honestly put alot of thought into how to handle this second method, we could simply add to the setup screen under the group box in setup for the Shot-in Far Mark the text "Or" followed by Bow Speed.

Let me see what looks good.

--Scott


----------



## Spoon13

Is there an easy way to add a "Save" feature before entering the shot in marks for a bow?? 

It would be nice to be able to go in and build the bow and arrows sitting on the couch at night and then just shoot the marks at the range instead of having to spend time inputting all the information and then having to add marks once you get outside.


----------



## BowDadToo

*Save feature*

You can create a bow on the couch, put in all the data you have, then pick reasonable numbers for the shot-ins to finish the setup. Once you go out on the range edit the bow, put in the two shot-in marks and it will recompute the whole table for that bow.

If you need near and far marks just use something reasonable: 20Y, with 30.0 and 50Y with 45.0 and you should be good to go. Note, don't use these marks or your arrows will be going god knows where on the course. 

--Scott


----------



## Bowtechie

Any plans on a version for Win6.5 users? Lot of us out here too.


----------



## BowDadToo

*Windows Mobile Support*

Win6.5 support has all the same problems/questions as Android support. 

Which hardware platform should I be building for? Android has dozens, and not all render the same way. Windows clearly has that many.

What software platform do we build for? Frankly if we were serious about building for Windows mobile we should also consider 7. As for Android there are several versions of that bouncing around and some hardware MFGs are extending it further.

Most importantly, if we build it where do we sell it? PocketGear is the engine behind most of the other competitive app stores, so that would likely be the place. I've spent about an hour reviewing some of their documentation. I've not be able to find in black/white on their site on in their distribution agreement exactly what the actual developer split is. From some other news sites it appears similar to Apple's but only after the transaction cost and discounts are taken into account. This needs to be much clearer.

With Apple I have none of these questions, issues or concerns. This is not meant to trivialize the hoops one must go through to get their first App into the store, it's not easy, but it's profitable.

PocketGear claims $400M in paid downloads so far, and they've been around a very long time, it appears roughly 10 years. By comparison in 2009 Apple did $1,200M in the App store. For us it's analogous to putting our product into say Walmart versus JC Penny. Or selling an add on for a Harley versus an Indian.


----------



## Bowtechie

BowDadToo said:


> Win6.5 support has all the same problems/questions as Android support.
> 
> Which hardware platform should I be building for? Android has dozens, and not all render the same way. Windows clearly has that many.
> 
> What software platform do we build for? Frankly if we were serious about building for Windows mobile we should also consider 7. As for Android there are several versions of that bouncing around and some hardware MFGs are extending it further.
> 
> Most importantly, if we build it where do we sell it? PocketGear is the engine behind most of the other competitive app stores, so that would likely be the place. I've spent about an hour reviewing some of their documentation. I've not be able to find in black/white on their site on in their distribution agreement exactly what the actual developer split is. From some other news sites it appears similar to Apple's but only after the transaction cost and discounts are taken into account. This needs to be much clearer.
> 
> With Apple I have none of these questions, issues or concerns. This is not meant to trivialize the hoops one must go through to get their first App into the store, it's not easy, but it's profitable.
> 
> PocketGear claims $400M in paid downloads so far, and they've been around a very long time, it appears roughly 10 years. By comparison in 2009 Apple did $1,200M in the App store. For us it's analogous to putting our product into say Walmart versus JC Penny. Or selling an add on for a Harley versus an Indian.


I'm not familiar with all the technical developer issues although I can understand it's no piece of cake but as far as the marketing end I would assume the vast majority of your market will come through here in one way or another and if there are a lot of people that have a need for this app and are using win6.5(I think it will be on peoples phones for 1-2 more years) and aren't willing to spend the $$ on an itouch it may be worth it. Couldn't you just have it downloadeable from an Archers Mark website like so many other people do (OT2, TAP)? Why does it have to go through a site such as Pocketgear? Your market is right here.


----------



## IGluIt4U

BowDadToo said:


> You can create a bow on the couch, put in all the data you have, then pick reasonable numbers for the shot-ins to finish the setup. Once you go out on the range edit the bow, put in the two shot-in marks and it will recompute the whole table for that bow.
> 
> If you need near and far marks just use something reasonable: 20Y, with 30.0 and 50Y with 45.0 and you should be good to go. Note, don't use these marks or your arrows will be going god knows where on the course.
> 
> --Scott


That's what I did, but I have yet to shoot past 20..  and no, I'll use my old tape from my old rig for the first few shots...  :lol:


----------



## USNarcher

BowDadToo said:


> I expect that we'll be testing 1.21, the version with CBE support, this weekend. We added generation of a sight tape data file, so that delayed things a bit.


Let us know when the CBE is ready for download please. :wink:


----------



## BowDadToo

I'm expecting the next build to be ready for testing tonight. We had to upgrade the help and a few other items so it will actually be version 1.3 and not 1.21.

--Scott


----------

